
Yes, Uncov is Back - jasonlbaptiste
http://uncov.com/uncovs-triumphant-return
======
amix
I really can't see the fun in bashing people or their work. Especially not by
somebody that produces something that's at least as crappy as the products
they bash (the team behind uncov have created pressflip.com).

~~~
tlrobinson
Indeed, Uncov went dark a several weeks before PressFlip launched, and now
several more weeks later it's back... coincidence?

~~~
il
In other words, Pressflip/Persai is failing so they want to have at least one
successful website.

aka Building a startup is a lot harder than making fun of others startups.

------
echair
I never thought it was funny, but those who did may not like it so much in a
bad economy. It won't be amusing to hear someone always being negative when
all the other news is negative already.

~~~
unalone
Uncov is hilarious mostly when it's exposing just how ridiculous and stupid a
lot of the start-up scene is. Dziuba is pretty damn smart, and he makes a lot
of good points, and it serves as a great counter to a lot of the TechCrunch-
wannabe bloggers out there. I've always enjoyed reading it, and I don't see
why a grim economy would make it less funny.

~~~
KirinDave
Well they've lost their moral high ground. PressFlip wasn't a particularly
great idea, and no one really noticed it.

Who's going to take them seriously when they try and rail on anyone now? Every
single comment is going to be, "What ever happened to pressflip? OH YES, I
REMEMBER" and then a failmacro image inserted.

I can't see it going well.

~~~
unalone
Nobody noticed it, but it did what it wanted to do well. I honestly doubt
Dziuba thought he had a smash hit with PressFlip. He just wanted something
that did what it did well. (If he thought otherwise, then I agree with you
wholeheartedly.)

And Uncov commenters always sucked. I just ignored them after a little while.

------
dzohrob
what's even sadder is that the uncov kids can't handle criticism.

when i clicked through this morning, there was a user-submitted, reasonably
well-written rant against the uncov guys, along with some back-and-forth in
the comments. it's gone now.

------
superchink
I know I'm going to hell and it's too negative and it hurts peoples' feelings,
but I'll be honest: I like the writing. I'll keep reading if he keeps posting.

~~~
orib
The writing wouldn't bother me if he _had a point to make_. The fact that he's
usually about as insightful as a pancake is what bothers me. And I can at
least eat the pancake after failing at get something intellectual out of it.
It's not that he's offensive. It's that he's offensive and (wrong|obvious).

------
thomasmallen
Yes, his search engine failed spectacularly. Back to trampling other people's
ideas.

------
brandnewlow
I like Uncov. What I like is that Ted's putting himself in the same space as
Arrington, VWag, RWW, ArsTechnica, etc, except he gets into the technical
details a bit more, because he can.

And you know, it's true that trashing other people's stuff is easy......so
long as you do it anonymously.

Ted's putting his name on this stuff...there's nothing easy about that.
Respect that at least.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. That's what drew me in to Uncov in the first place: Ted's ability to
actually understand the technology behind some startups that really did things
piss-awful. I liked that somebody was pointing out how bad some of the code
behind these things was. Meebo in particular.

